# What are some excellent photography tips?



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

just curious;
there are tons of photography forums.
so why join a planted fish tank forum?


----------



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

spypet said:


> just curious;
> there are tons of photography forums.
> so why join a planted fish tank forum?


Because, it is the *Aquarium Photography* thread?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd say tell Christine to make sure the hair is at least somewhat managed:










--Nikolay


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

bookpage, I get that, but would you join a photography forum,
that had buried in it a special interest forum for aquarium photographers,
and ask there how to clear up your latest algae problems  I didn't think so.
I have a feeling this thread was started by an expanded access search engine spider.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The original post that started this thread has been moved to the Trash Bin. About a day after he posted, the poster added spam to his signature. The poster has been banned.


----------

